# So what did Santa bring you this Xmas?



## ibglowin (Dec 26, 2017)

So what did you get this year (wine related and NOT wine related)? LOL

Wine related I got a very nice Aerator from the kids. Called the "Norm" and highly rated and available from Amazon.







The big laugh was Mrs IB completely surprised me with a Phillips Hot Air Fryer........ 






If you recall we talked about these a few weeks back. Consumer Reports liked it (alot) and she got it off Amazon Gold Box deal for $99 so good price. We tried it out first with some tater tots. Did not overload it (first rule to follow) and cooked about 15 tots in 12 minutes. They came out absolutely perfect and delicious. tasted like they had just came out of the deep fryer. Xmas Eve we had our usual "smorgasbord" of apps and I decided to give Buffalo Wings a shot. You can fit eight wings at a time on it. I hit the wings with the usual S&P and then into the "fryer" for 26 minutes. Turned once halfway through. They came out as the crispiest wings I have ever made, even after tossing them in the Franks. Mrs IB found an insert that make it into two rack insert so you can supposedly cook 2X as much. Will have to review that at a later date but so far very pleasantly surprised (and happy) with it.

Got a couple of VERY nice Calphalon nonstick pots from one of our BFF's. So looking forward to using them this year. Very high quality.






As for Techno Geek things I got an Amazon Echo Connect that interfaces with all the Echo's and Dot's around the house as well as the Ooma VOIP Box. We can now make hands free voice activated calls from anywhere in the house using Alexa. The call quality is fantastic since it is directly connected to the Ooma VOIP box. All contacts were imported from my cell phone with the flip of a settings switch.






Lastly Santa brought me a Sphero R2 D2 (app controlled) Droid. I got the BB8 Droid a couple years ago and this will make tormenting the cat twice as much fun! LOL






Thats about it. We have off this whole week from work (Lab Winter closure) So enjoying the week off and the beautiful weather we are having (warm and dry) Not a good year for the ski slopes in the Rockies. I hope this changes or we are gonna burn up like California this Spring........


So what was underneath your tree?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 26, 2017)

I recieved two wines. A mulled wine that I can't recall the name of. Another wine that seems to have great ratings on cellartracker, but I hadn't heard of it either. (it's at home and I can't recall the name of it)

The big gift was a Taylor 414ce acoustic guitar with spruce top, rosewood backing and ebony fret-board with beautiful artistic inlays. I'm just blown away by it. It's far nicer than my Taylor Big Baby which I love too.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 26, 2017)

I asked my wife for an AIO but instead she got me The Super Transfer Pump. Bless her heart for getting it but it just too much for my use. Pumps too fast and lets a lot of air into the wine and I have no control of the sediment when it's getting to the bottom. I only transfered 3 batches until I realized it was not the rightthing to use. If I cleaned it real good do you think I could return it. I would have kept it and found a use but she told me to sell it. Also got $375.00 in Harford gift cards. Lots of fun work heading my way in March or April.

https://labelpeelers.com/super-tran...VbUzMKt8txMk5E2-MXGR58wZFCLweKqkaAldoEALw_wcB


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 26, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I recieved two wines. A mulled wine that I can't recall the name of. Another wine that seems to have great ratings on cellartracker, but I hadn't heard of it either. (it's at home and I can't recall the name of it)
> 
> The big gift was a Taylor 414ce acoustic guitar with spruce top, rosewood backing and ebony fret-board with beautiful artistic inlays. I'm just blown away by it. It's far nicer than my Taylor Big Baby which I love too.



Isn't that an accoustic electric? My son has been playing guitar for quite awhile now and always electric intill 2 Christmas's ago when everyone pitched and got him a Martin accoustic. It's incredible how much more straight accoustics are, especially Martins. His second choice though was a Taylor. 

And speaking of Taylor, back in 2006, the year we got our Mainship we went to an on the water music festival. The featured artist was Taylor Swift. I remember everyone asking why they couldn't get anyone better. I quess someone knew what they were doing.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 26, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> . I only transfered 3 batches until I realized it was not the rightthing to use. If I cleaned it real good do you think I could return it.



I bet if you call ‘em and tell them what’s up, they’ll let you return without hassle.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 26, 2017)

Got a Milwaukee MW102 pH meter, a new watch and some custom etched glass bottles for a batch of wine (gotta get the design to my daughter). Can’t wait to see what that looks like.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 26, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Got a Milwaukee MW102 pH meter, a new watch and some custom etched glass bottles for a batch of wine (gotta get the design to my daughter). Can’t wait to see what that looks like.



Custom etched sounds really neat.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 26, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Isn't that an accoustic electric? My son has been playing guitar for quite awhile now and always electric intill 2 Christmas's ago when everyone pitched and got him a Martin accoustic. It's incredible how much more straight accoustics are, especially Martins. His second choice though was a Taylor.
> 
> And speaking of Taylor, back in 2006, the year we got our Mainship we went to an on the water music festival. The featured artist was Taylor Swift. I remember everyone asking why they couldn't get anyone better. I quess someone knew what they were doing.



Yes, it has the electronics inside. The 414 is the series, string layout, and and body type definition. The ce part at the end defines the extra differences. c=cutaway (so you can get to the high frets) and e=electronics. So, 414ce stands for 400 Series guitar, six string, grand auditorium guitar body type, that is cutaway and has electronics!

It's my second acoustic. I have three electric guitars too. (Fender American Deluxe Strat, Gibson Les Paul Standard, and an Ibanez Prestige (RG2550E)

I really haven't listen to much Taylor Swift, (I'm a blues, rock, and classical guy) but I hear she writes all her own songs and obviously she is extremely successful. Very few solo artist write all their own music these days.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 26, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yes, it has the electronics inside. The 414 is the series, string layout, and and body type definition. The ce part at the end defines the extra differences. c=cutaway (so you can get to the high frets) and e=electronics. So, 414ce stands for 400 Series guitar, six string, grand auditorium guitar body type, that is cutaway and has electronics!
> 
> It's my second acoustic. I have three electric guitars too. (Fender American Deluxe Strat, Gibson Les Paul Standard, and an Ibanez Prestige (RG2550E)
> 
> I really haven't listen to much Taylor Swift, (I'm a blues, rock, and classical guy) but I hear she writes all her own songs and obviously she is extremely successful. Very few solo artist write all their own music these days.



Not that I'm a huge fan of hers, it was just kind of neat that a few years after seeing her she exploded. My son tells me the blues are hard to play. He never took a lesson in his life and can't read music but let him hear a song and 30 minutes later he's playing it.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 26, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yes, it has the electronics inside. The 414 is the series, string layout, and and body type definition. The ce part at the end defines the extra differences. c=cutaway (so you can get to the high frets) and e=electronics. So, 414ce stands for 400 Series guitar, six string, grand auditorium guitar body type, that is cutaway and has electronics!
> 
> It's my second acoustic. I have three electric guitars too. (Fender American Deluxe Strat, Gibson Les Paul Standard, and an Ibanez Prestige (RG2550E)
> 
> I really haven't listen to much Taylor Swift, (I'm a blues, rock, and classical guy) but I hear she writes all her own songs and obviously she is extremely successful. Very few solo artist write all their own music these days.



As a fellow axe man I can appreciate all these details. Taylors have always been my #1. She done good this Xmas! I can easily lose an hour at the Sam Ash acoustic room plucking away at the Taylors, Martins and Guilds. I dig your style! Les Paul std and American Strats are THE gold standard for quality American made rock guitars. (Had a les Paul std and a Jap strat before)
I used to buy and sell gear too often. Something that causes great pain and regret. I have 3 acoustics in rotation now. A 70’s Guild that I commandeered from my old man at age 12, my martin 12 string(mid level but solid), and Guild jumbo series f-150ce. A few electrics but currently nothing noteworthy. Next wishlist item - a Gretsch hollow body electric. 
Take good care of her. She’s a keeper. (The guitar AND the gifter)


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 26, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> As a fellow axe man I can appreciate all these details. Taylors have always been my #1. She done good this Xmas! I can easily lose an hour at the Sam Ash acoustic room plucking away at the Taylors, Martins and Guilds. I dig your style! Les Paul std and American Strats are THE gold standard for quality American made rock guitars. (Had a les Paul std and a Jap strat before)
> I used to buy and sell gear too often. Something that causes great pain and regret. I have 3 acoustics in rotation now. A 70’s Guild that I commandeered from my old man at age 12, my martin 12 string(mid level but solid), and Guild jumbo series f-150ce. A few electrics but currently nothing noteworthy. Next wishlist item - a Gretsch hollow body electric.
> Take good care of her. She’s a keeper. (The guitar AND the gifter)



Oh I will. I take immaculate care of my guitars!

As for the Gretsch. For my next electric I've been gravitating towards a Gretsch hollow body too. It's a deep gravity well too! Though since it will be my first. I think I want to start on the lower end to ensure I'm ready to invest heavily in a hollow body. (exactly what I did with my Taylor, I started with the Taylor Big Baby and graduated to my new one once I was sold!)


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 26, 2017)

Nothing wine related this year. I got some whiskey (a basil haydens and a wayne gretzky ice cask). The one on my list, Woodford Reserve double oaked, I didn't get, so I may pick that up on my own.
Some beer, a nice russian style fur hat, shoes, clothes, Small roku TV for our living room.

I got a star trek TNG ornament I love:


----------



## kire (Dec 26, 2017)

Got the new 3 gal Fast Ferment conical!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 27, 2017)

Love Star Trek!


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 27, 2017)

I did receive a beautiful wine decanter for Christmas btw. I absolutely love it, and we put it to use right away with my gift to to my pop. He recently read an article about appessimento and Amarone and we’ve had a few discussions about it, but neither of us have ever had one. So for Christmas I bought him all tiers of the Valpolicella grapes. A valpo Classico, superiore, Ripasso, and Amarone. He also received a single bottle chiller, with settings preset for varietals. Put in the Bottle set to “valpo” (57°) 20 mins later poured a couple glasses and the rest into the decanter for 15 min (just for the sake of using it). We hit the Classico and superiore, saving the Ripasso and 2007 Bertani Amarone.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 27, 2017)

Smart move. They make it possible since they have 3 tiers now. A good buddy purchased the middle tier last year. Electromatic. They are a different breed and take getting used to. Almost like a lovable choppiness they way the pickups are purposely unbalanced (less on high strings) combined with the hollow body, it makes for a very unique sound and feel. Oh, and they are freaking gorgeous too!


dcbrown73 said:


> Oh I will. I take immaculate care of my guitars!
> As for the Gretsch. For my next electric I've been gravitating towards a Gretsch hollow body too. It's a deep gravity well too! Though since it will be my first. I think I want to start on the lower end to ensure I'm ready to invest heavily in a hollow body. (exactly what I did with my Taylor, I started with the Taylor Big Baby and graduated to my new one once I was sold!)


 But my pain is from my mid 90’s heritage cherry Gibson SG standard. Bought at age 13 with my ‘life savings’ working wknds as a golf caddy. Her name was Gabrielle. One of the very few full solid bodied guitars- neck &body 1 solid piece of mahogany. Tony Iommi and Angus young were my inspiration. Chrome finishes. Non-matching gold finish machine heads after a repair. A weird tremola partial locking bar installed for fine tuning. (Something gimmicky and was on and off the market quickly). Installed these badass leather strap locks that I’ve yet to see anywhere else. I knew every ding and dent on her. I loved her. I really did. 
Sold her maybe 10 yrs ago at a low point in my life for the cash (remember those adjustable option ARM mortgages they were just handing out? I was 23 with a ‘shoot first ask questions later’ mentality) Regrets, I’ve had a few. To this day i still search around keeping an out for her. 
Here she is circa 1996. We used that lovely pic on our ‘remove tab’ flyers posted at Tower Records. The glory days. 


To bring it back to wine, we also would practice in my dads garage where the barrel and Demis were aging (with spigots). Inspired an original song ‘Big Sip Drew’. You can connect the dots


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2017)

My father died on 7/1 of this year.

There was a time when I was not talking to anyone in my family. For a period of 7 years, I had no contact with them.

This all came to an end, and I reconciled with my family about 4 years ago. When My father died, I felt very lucky to have been able to reconnect with him before he passed.

Over the last several months, one of the things that I found heart breaking, was the fact that absolutely nothing of my father's was given to me. I had nothing, and I mean nothing, of my father's that I could hold on to.

This was not about monetary value. I just desperately wanted something, anything, to remember my father by.

On Christmas, my younger brother gave me Dad's carving knife. 

Now, this was a beat up, misshapen, blade that would have gone for about 50 cents at any garage sale. To me, it was the knife that Dad used each and every Sunday to carve roast beef, London broil, turkey or any other roast you can think of. This knife dispatched countless barnyard animals over the years to feed a family of 5. 

When my brother gave me this knife, I simply lost it. The memories of Dad using it were countless. Combine that with knowing that my brother felt I should have something of Dad's. In fact, I am sort of losing it know just typing about it.

It is without a doubt the best Christmas gift I ever received and the nicest thing my brother ever did for me.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cool story John.

My father is still alive, but it was my grandfather that actually raised me. (Mother and father separated and father was in the Navy)

Anyhow, I have all my grandfather's watches, pocket knives he collected over the years. I also have his last wallet that includes everything he had in it. His drivers license down to the money that was there when he went to the hospital for cancer. 

I still rifle through the stuff ever couple of months remembering events when he was using the knives. He is the reason I carry a pocket knife to this day.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice story John. My dad story is, he took up oil painting later in life and although he was no Rembrant his later paintings were well worth hanging. I have 2 of them but the thing I remember most is not his paintings but a seaport painting I bought from Starving Artists. Not sure if they are still around but you could get a decent original painting for a fair price. He came to visit one time after we bought the painting took one look at it and started criticing. He said the picture was all wrong. The sun was setting but the reflection on the water was going the wrong way and the shadows were on the wrong side of the buildings. To this day when I look at the picture I think about him.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 27, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Nice story John. My dad story is, he took up oil painting later in life and although he was no Rembrant his later paintings were well worth hanging. I have 2 of them but the thing I remember most is not his paintings but a seaport painting I bought from Starving Artists. Not sure if they are still around but you could get a decent original painting for a fair price. He came to visit one time after we bought the painting took one look at it and started criticing. He said the picture was all wrong. The sun was setting but the reflection on the water was going the wrong way and the shadows were on the wrong side of the buildings. To this day when I look at the picture I think about him.


I wonder if that was why the artists were starving? [emoji4] [emoji3] [emoji2]


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 27, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I wonder if that was why the artists were starving? [emoji4] [emoji3] [emoji2]



Could very well be!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 27, 2017)

Late Xmas present (for sausage making) showed up today.....


----------



## pgentile (Dec 28, 2017)

So not only did I get a crusher offered from @Ajmassa5983 just prior to Christmas for a few bottles of wine. but then my wonderful beautiful girlfriend put a #25 press under the tree. Not a #35 but I'll take it. Glad now I vacillated on those craigslist posts


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 28, 2017)

pgentile said:


> So not only did I get a crusher offered from @Ajmassa5983 just prior to Christmas for a few bottles of wine. but then my wonderful beautiful girlfriend put a #25 press under the tree. Not a #35 but I'll take it. Glad now I vacillated on those craigslist posts



Pics or it didn’t happen!
Good for you man. #25, #30 or #35 would all probably work great. Initially I thought a 35 could be too big for the smaller batches. Not worried though. 25 is 5 gal right? And the 35 is about 12 I think. Press size #s are a mystery to me. 
Well if you didn’t plan to hit it hard his spring I’m sure your changing your plans now!


----------



## pgentile (Dec 28, 2017)

#25 works for me. Yes 5 gallons. Right now I'm trying to decide whether to get a bucket of frozen wine must or frozen fruit to have something to press in the next few weeks. Leaning towards a pineapple wine, my last batch of pineapple is two years(one bottle left) and it's a rather decent white wine.

And yes this changes things this coming spring.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got some badly needed clothes, mostly (I know, boring). Adobe Photoshop Elements also arrived. Also got a cool 'fish knife', a neat air powered cork screw (which I used for the first time tonight), and a nice, mustache stopper. Apple gift cards which will be used to upgrade my Mac, and, with some cash from my M-I-L, I sold my old GoPro and upgraded.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 29, 2017)

I like the shirt in the last image the best, looks nice and warm! I'm sure you'll be able to put Photoshop Elements to good use too!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I like the shirt in the last image the best, looks nice and warm!



It's probably 8 or 9 years old, but was also a Christmas gift. And yes, it is toasty warm. Needed on a day like today.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 29, 2017)

Ah, just getting broken in!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 29, 2017)

It’s now definitely a “December to Remember” for me!


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 30, 2017)

I love my CRV. Wife and I keep talking about trading her Toyota in and getting a second one.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 30, 2017)

We used the Costco auto program and it was fantastic. Love all the new safety features on the new vehicles these days.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 30, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I love my CRV. Wife and I keep talking about trading her Toyota in and getting a second one.



My wife's car for 20 years was a minivan - we went through 2 Chevy's, a Ford, and 2 Chrysler's. We downsized to a CRV a couple years ago. She was a little panicked about it for a while (suffered from MSA - minivan separation anxiety). But it's such a good little trooper of vehicle. She took to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 30, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> It’s now definitely a “December to Remember” for me!
> 
> View attachment 45603



Isn't that a Lexus phrase? I think you got ripped off. 

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## stickman (Dec 30, 2017)

I have to buy my own gifts; I didn't get jack.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 30, 2017)

We got each other what we usually do: a nice, home-cooked meal followed by a visit to family!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 30, 2017)

LOL I got every option available in a Lexus for $20k less than a Lexus!





Boatboy24 said:


> Isn't that a Lexus phrase? I think you got ripped off.
> 
> Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 30, 2017)

My wife loves her white crv! Got to say that it is one smooth ride.


----------



## TxBrew (Dec 30, 2017)

This year I got a case of mini whiskeys and two cigars. Kids made out like bandits though!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 2, 2018)

*WARNING: Do not try this at home!* Picked up Mrs IB at the airport in ABQ yesterday. She wanted to spend a few days with our daughter in Burbank before the baby arrives in a few months. Took the new CRV, got in the right hand lane on the highway and set the adaptive cruise control at around 70, speed limit is 75 and most people drive 80-85. Turned on the lane keeping assist feature and basically let the car drive itself to ABQ. Hands were resting on my knees (off and on) an inch away from the wheel but wanted to try out the new safety features on this vehicle. The adaptive cruise control will slow you down if you come up on a car going slower than you, it will apply the brakes if need be to avoid a collision. The lane keeping assist keeps you between the stripes even around bends in the road. It was pretty darn cool and also a little creepy. It is not supposed to be hands free driving and in fact will flash a "steering required" every now and then but it will certainly keep you in your lane if your on the road and your eyes wander off the highway and the road bends..... Got a very impressive 34mpg on the 200 mile RT and the car is not even broken in. The engine is a 1.5L 4 cylinder Turbo which has plenty of pep and power up the hills we have in our area. So far pretty darn happy with the purchase.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2018)

Gee, In my day we actually had to drive a car. That was the way it was and we liked it! 




No, seriously, that sounds scary and amazing at the same time.

Just remember one thing. That car does not have an instinct for self preservation, no matter how advanced the technology.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 3, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I asked my wife for an AIO but instead she got me The Super Transfer Pump. Bless her heart for getting it but it just too much for my use. Pumps too fast and lets a lot of air into the wine and I have no control of the sediment when it's getting to the bottom. I only transfered 3 batches until I realized it was not the rightthing to use. If I cleaned it real good do you think I could return it. I would have kept it and found a use but she told me to sell it. Also got $375.00 in Harford gift cards. Lots of fun work heading my way in March or April.
> 
> https://labelpeelers.com/super-tran...VbUzMKt8txMk5E2-MXGR58wZFCLweKqkaAldoEALw_wcB



Well, late present to self. Just ordered my AIO. Have 2 batches to bottle but will wait until it comes in.


----------



## geek (Jan 3, 2018)

@ibglowin

Sounds like the auto pilot from Tesla vehicles.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 3, 2018)

stickman said:


> I have to buy my own gifts; I didn't get jack.



Ha! You're doing it wrong!


----------



## stickman (Jan 3, 2018)

@dcbrown73 Buying your own gifts isn't always so bad.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 3, 2018)

I got some hair gel. Lol. Look at my picture.


----------



## geek (Jan 3, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> We used the Costco auto program and it was fantastic. Love all the new safety features on the new vehicles these days.



Always wonder about that program, especially since my wife is a Costco employee, although I know the program is for any Costco member.

Overall how much you think you saved if you were to buy the vehicle without going through the Costco program?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2018)

Tesla's is actually called "autopilot". It has quite a few more sensors than the Honda system. It should for that price. It appears that after the fatal accident in Florida with the 18 Wheeler that Tesla has modified their system to be more like the Honda system, i.e. you must keep your hands on the wheel in order to keep it engaged full time. You can remove your hands for short periods of time but any longer than ~30 seconds and it is disengaged and warning lights are flashing non stop.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinion/what-is-tesla-autopilot-2939356



geek said:


> @ibglowin
> 
> Sounds like the auto pilot from Tesla vehicles.


----------



## geek (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup.
I am a reservation holder for the Model 3 so I follow all their news closely [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2018)

The dealer was very upfront and said the Costco price was an additional $1000 off MSRP. That was added to an end of the year clearance incentive. Our 2013 Accord was also purchased through the Costco program. There were no dealers in NM participating back then so we went to Seattle which is where Mrs IB is from and we made it a winery tour and new car road trip back home. The price back then was about the same as we paid this time. About $100 over dealer invoice.



geek said:


> Always wonder about that program, especially since my wife is a Costco employee, although I know the program is for any Costco member.
> 
> Overall how much you think you saved if you were to buy the vehicle without going through the Costco program?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> The dealer was very upfront and said the Costco price was an additional $1000 off MSRP.



Additional from what? Thanks Mike.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2018)

$1000 discount off the MSRP. My price was in the first bar to the far left.





Boatboy24 said:


> Additional from what? Thanks Mike.


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 4, 2018)

stickman said:


> I have to buy my own gifts; I didn't get jack.



Oh dear. Looks like your non-secret self Santa has not been kind to you. Suggest your self Santa consider that December 25th is just a day. And other days can be just as special. March 12 for example. That is a special day. Or even today, because it is Thursday. Thursday is a good gift day. 

But as for X-Mass gifts, I often ask for technical tools. Often my wife is not sure about them, so I end up getting the default gift: A bottle of 15 year old scotch. I mean, how difficult is it to find a Marcovian glass impactor with a left handed screw? A bottle of scotch. Well. Okay. A bottle of scotch. I guess that will be okay instead.....

Oh, I just realized, I am out of scotch. And it is Thursday.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 4, 2018)

If searching for a Honda in the DMV, check out Waldorf Honda's online pricing. It was the best I found by far. We didn't use it, but they have a really cool online setup called Honda Express which will let you check out online and deliver the car to you. They'll even give you a firm quote on a trade-in after submitting a number of pictures. It is really neat. We were left of the far left box on the True Car curve for local sales and in the second lowest box for national pricing. They're really trying to move 2017s. They have a fair number of CRVs and Pilots left. Most of the other models are down to 1 or 2 of each.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks @Redbird1 . At some point, we are going to have to replace my wife's 2007 Pilot. We got such a great deal on it (significantly less than invoice) and I haven't seen anything close to that. Also did very well when we got my 2011 Outback, using USAA's buying service. What I've seen from the services of late hasn't been too encouraging. Waldorf isn't far from NOVA. In fact, my very first car (1991 Honda CRX Si) was purchased from Pohanka Honda - in Marlow Heights at the time, but now a little further north - near Waldorf.

Edit: Yeah, just looked on line and their prices are very good.


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks @Redbird1 . At some point, we are going to have to replace my wife's 2007 Pilot.



Show her the Tesla Model X and have your wallet ready for its cost


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 4, 2018)

You're quite welcome. I checked out every Honda dealer in a 100 mile radius I could get a quote from electronically, so I'm happy to have someone else benefit from the legwork. They easily had the best price for CRVs and Pilots. I despise haggling, but I seriously doubt I could have done any better if I was the smoothest talker ever going into any other dealership.

Try taking the quote in to a local dealer and see if they'll match or beat it. We got ours to (begrudgingly) beat it by about $40. All told, it was about $5500 below MSRP, and if the factory invoice from True Car is to be believed (I had to use a zip of 87544 to show the factory invoice price), it was over $2500 below that.

Edit to add: You can even click on "Price Details" once you get the quote and see a breakdown of all the fees. Their price even includes the $940 delivery fee, which most dealers don't include in their quotes.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 4, 2018)

Hope you don't mind waiting for a couple of years for yours!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/01/03/your-tesla-model-3-wait-just-got-longer/1000960001/



geek said:


> Show her the Tesla Model X and have your wallet ready for its cost


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2018)

geek said:


> Show her the Tesla Model X and have your wallet ready for its cost



Cool car, but I'll pass. The model 3 is quite intriguing though. I really like it. Maybe when I sell my Outback (a hundred years from now), I'll get one.


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Cool car, but I'll pass. The model 3 is quite intriguing though. I really like it. Maybe when I sell my Outback (a hundred years from now), I'll get one.



I have a reservation for Model 3, made in July 2017, it is a really nice car based on all the features it has.
@ibglowin yes, I know and can wait, maybe other car manufacturers will have better EV options by then.
I'm in no rush driving my 2009 Civic EX-L 
Although, my 16-year old daughter wants my car this year...


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 4, 2018)

When returning my Super Transfer Pump Label Finders would prefer I use the credit to another purchase. I'm thinking of the Island Mist since people appear to like it, it's cheap and a fast drinker. Does anyone have any recommendations? I can get 3 kits with the refund. The coconut one sounds interesting.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've made the Cucumber Melon Sauvignon Blanc and like it. Too bad they don't have any of the hard lemonade in stock - that's good too.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've made the Peach Apricot Chardonnay and the Raspberry Peach Sangria. Both were well received but the Sangria was more popular. Next on my list is the Black Raspberry Merlot. Black raspberries are my favorite fruit!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 4, 2018)

Well as usual Santa gave me nothing but a bag of rocks but my daughter and son-in-law got my wife and I a cork holder


----------

